# Anyone Else Having Problems Loading the Chat Room?



## Amie (May 17, 2006)

When I click on "Online Chat" at the top of this Web site's screen, I see a message that says "Flash chat loading..." (or something simiar), and it loads completely to 100%, but then it's just a blank screen with blue (OS Aqua) swirls. There's not box to sign into the chat. Can you guys click on it and let me know if you're getting the same thing?...


----------



## CharlieJ (May 17, 2006)

I get a box saying macromedia flash 8 and it warns me that my browser may run slow (or something along those lines)


----------



## Amie (May 17, 2006)

OK, yeah, I got that too, the second time. First time, I didn't see anything, as described above. Thanks.


----------



## bobw (May 17, 2006)

Right now, the site is a work in progress. Scott's been redoing the site and not everything works correctly yet.


----------



## Amie (May 17, 2006)

Thank you for letting me know. Thought something was wrong on my end. Whew!


----------



## ScottW (May 17, 2006)

Yes. If all goes well... I will be releasing an entire new code set for the site by June 1... this will fix most known issues with the site (Im sure creating new ones) and a handful of new stuff to boot.


----------



## Amie (May 18, 2006)

Lookit, everyone! The founder of the precious MacOSX.com speaks! Helloooooo, Scott! Kudos to you for all your hard work. Great site! 

Thanks for the update on the chat room. Looking forward to it.


----------



## speXedy (Jun 27, 2006)

Ah so it's the site. I thought maybe becuase I was on a PC I was banned from the Chat or something, good luck with fixing it. I am getting the same errors as above.


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 2, 2006)

I also had those problems - it said I was already logged on, even though I wasnt.


----------



## Amie (Jul 7, 2006)

I just checked the chat room again. STILL not working?!?! Wow, it's been down a REALLY long time. How long will it take to get it up and running and functioning properly?


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 8, 2006)

Scott said the new macosx.com website will be up today or tomorrow... so next Monday you can already use it.


----------



## Amie (Jul 9, 2006)

Looking forward to it! And hopefully, with the new site, the chat room will actually work.


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 10, 2006)

You will have to wait longer for the site, because Scott's wife is in Hospital, and he has two small girls he has to take care of, so it will take longer.


----------



## Amie (Jul 10, 2006)

Sorry to hear about Scott's wife. I hope she's OK and nothing serious?


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 11, 2006)

He didnt tell me if it was serious or not, but you could PM or email him.
This is what he wrote to me:


I had a a situation come up in which I had to check my wife into the hospital Sunday. While it appeared on Friday that it would be an out-patient program for up to two weeks, it turned into a in-patient program Sunday evening.

I would have loved to get the new code online. While I am all but a single-father right now with my wife gone... I have a lot more responsibilities, namely two little girls... and I am also in a forced vacation situation with my work while I gather together an action plan for caring for the girls and getting life as normal as it can be. During this time, as time permits, I will work on some of the last minute touches that needed to be applied to the system before I could make it live. I had hoped to do those on Friday/Saturday, but as I just said... unexpected things come up.


----------



## Amie (Jul 11, 2006)

OK, thanks for the info.

Scott, if you're around, good luck to you and your family. I hope everything works out. *hug*


----------

